# John deere gator lights options?



## jspec (Aug 5, 2010)

I just picked up a Gator 6x4 for work. I do usable salvage recovery out of large plants and such. Typically these plants have no power and are sometimes as big as 8 million SF. I was thinking of getting some of those led light strips (Audi Copies) . The gator has a 20 amp charging circuit so I am figuring that should be enough to drive a ton of LEDS. I am looking for more flood then spot! Any suggestions?


----------



## jspec (Aug 6, 2010)

Something like this would be amazing!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rigi...755958QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 6, 2010)

jspec said:


> I just picked up a Gator 6x4 for work. I do usable salvage recovery out of large plants and such. Typically these plants have no power and are sometimes as big as 8 million SF. I was thinking of getting some of those led light strips (Audi Copies) . The gator has a 20 amp charging circuit so I am figuring that should be enough to drive a ton of LEDS. I am looking for more flood then spot! Any suggestions?



I too have a Gator and one of these days will get around to modding the lights to some warm LEDs. The gator is slow but can do some heavy lifting, at 1000lbs in the bed and 1400lb towing, it is excellent!

I just wish that it was something other than belt drive as it does not work so well when you drive through a creek and the belt gets wet.  Oh well, it's still a big workhorse!


----------



## jspec (Aug 13, 2010)

Well it may not be leds but I have a set of headlight housings from an audi 90. they are square but larger then the lights on the gator. It takes a 9003 bulb so I am going to get a 9003 HID kit and wire it up. Should tripple the light in front of me. Time will tell still ordering stuff for it .


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 23, 2010)

I would say your best, and cheapest/easiest option would be to get a few of the cheap flood lights that are available at Autozone or something, and replace the halogen bulbs with a 55watt HID kit. 4300*k will give you the most output, and if they are damaged, you're out about $50.


----------

